# Lindsay Lohan - by Applemac (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG)



## applemac (Nov 2, 2005)

~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG - retired star makes a big hit with another type of fan

*LINDSAY LOHAN
by AppleMac*​
She was with her boyfriend sitting in front of a gigantic plate of food when I walked into the restaurant, just pigging out. I always thought Lindsay Lohan was beautiful, but she disappeared like three years ago and I hadnt seen her since, until that day. 

"Man, she sure looks different," I thought,"and in a good way."

Would you stop eating for a second, I have to talk to you, her boyfriend said, sounding kind of irritated. I eavesdropped.

Lindsay wiped food from her soft cheek. 

what is it? she asked? 

I brought you here to break up with you, Lindsay. 

She looked shocked, What? Why, what did I do?

Thats the thing, you havent done anything in the past three years. Look at yourself, what do you weigh, 180 pounds? 

Lindsay looked down at her large belly that was bulging out over her pants and resting on her very plump thighs. 

No, 175 pounds, she replied softly. 

Whatever, either way youre still fat, and youve been doing nothing with your life. Your boobs are much bigger now, but thats the only good thing.

Lindsay was left there alone and crying, so I decided to go over and comfort her. 

Hey, I know its none of my business, but I overheard the conversation, and I just feel really bad, I said. 

She wiped her eyes with a tissue, 

Dont worry about it. Its my own fault, nobody will ever want to go out with me now, not after gaining all this weight, she said, still crying. I just dont want to live the same life where I have to live up to everyone elses expectations. I just want a normal life and do what I want.

I took a seat. 

Well, I think you deserve it, I said. And, dont worry about the weight, you look great with it. 

She laughed, yeah right are you serious? 

I nodded. 

I always thought I looked better like this too, she replied, getting excited. 

Im Josh, by the way and I already know who you are, I said extending my hand. 

She laughed, nice to meet you.

Well can I buy you some more food then? I asked with a smile. 

I couldnt ask you to do that. 

You didnt ask, I offered.

Well I am really hungry, but Ive already eaten a whole ten ounce steak dinner.

Dont worry about it, just cut loose and have fun. Nobodys here to judge you now.

Oh alright, you talked me into it.

Lindsay got up to get the waitress, and I got a chance to see her full beautiful figure. Her shiny strawberry blonde hair fell around her chubby face and onto her soft shoulders. She was wearing a small t-shirt that showed her whole big belly and her breasts fought to get out of it. Her thighs were very wide and jiggled a lot along with the rest of her body.

Excuse me, Id like to order some more food, she said to the waitress. 

Okay, what would you like?

How bout three of your giant size double cheese burgers, and an extra large chocolate shake, a large order of fries, and a full-size cheesecake.

Umm alright Ill be back in a little while with your food.

Lindsay smiled at me, Hows that for cutting loose?

Id say pretty good.

Hey, I love to eat.

"Well thats good, I like a girl with a big appetite."

She smiled at me, and I just thought to myself how lucky I was. Here I was with one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen, and I was helping her gain weight!

The food soon came, and covered the whole table. My eyes widened at how much Lindsay was about to eat, but she just acted natural. We began talking, and she told me about how back in 2000 she was so worried what everyone thought about her, so eventually she became extremely skinny. 

"I looked at myself in the mirror, and finally realized that I didn't have to please other people all the time. I hated the way I looked then, so I decided to quit all the public exposure and do what I wanted."

She had me in a trance, I couldn't even blink, all I could do was gaze at her as she told me her story while eating away. She got so caught up in her story that she finished every bite of her food without realizing it. When she reached for another burger and there was nothing there, I asked the waitress for double of what Lindsay just had because she looked hungry still. 

"You know, you don't have to keep buying me all this food just because you feel bad for me," she said. 

"No, I really don't mind. I should be thanking you for letting me buy you all this food," I replied, and she smiled again. 

"You're not like any guy I ever met before. Nobody I know likes me the way I am now."

This time when the food came they had to bring over an extra table because it couldn't all fit on one. 

"Now this is a meal!" Lindsay said, and people around us gave her disgusted looks. 

She finished her food by the time the restaurant closed. She was so bloated and had trouble getting to her feet. "Thanks for everything Josh, I hope I see you again," she said. 

"Hey, it was no problem at all. Do you need a ride home?" I asked. 

"Umm... actually I was staying at my boyfriend's house, but I can't go there, so I have no home," she replied. 

"Well you can stay at my house for the night if you like," I told her. She gave me a hug and i could feel how soft her body was, but her belly was all stiff and bloated from all the food. 

"Thank you so much!" she said.

I couldn't believe Lindsay Lohan was going to be in my house, I was so happy. When we got there, she went right in and took a seat on the couch. 

"This is a nice place you got here."

"Thanks, can I get you anything?"

"No, I'm just tired after all that eating. My stomach hurts pretty bad, I feel like I'm going to burst!" she said, running her hand over her big swollen belly. 

I laughed, "well, you can stay in my room. I'll just sleep on the couch."

"Are you sure?"

I told her it was fine, and she went to bed while I dreamed about her in the other room.

I got up early the next morning to cook breakfast for her. I made a dozen scrambled eggs, a stack of seven big pancakes and seven pieces of french toast overflowing with butter and syrup. Then I cooked up a huge panful of bacon and sausage, and then a half-gallon vanilla milkshake. 

"Something smells good," Lindsay said, coming out of my room. 

"I made breakfast for you in case you were hungry," I told her. 

"Thank you, I'm starved. I love eating like this, I think my belly has gotten a bit bigger from yesterday too. It isn't all swollen anymore," she said, turning to the side to show me her belly. It was bigger, and it looked like her thighs had gotten fatter too because her pants looked tighter and I could see them jiggle more. 

She sat down to eat, and her belly formed into two fat rolls and covered her whole waistline. Soon her big butt and thighs wouldn't be able to fit in that chair.

It took her over two hours to finish all the food, but she sure did finish it, every last bite. Now her belly was even more swollen than the night before. 

"I'm gonna feel horrible if I keep imposing on you like this. I think I'll just call my mom and see if I can stay with her for a while," she told me when all the food was gone. "I haven't seen her in a few years when I quit acting and singing. She kept pushing me to do it, so I got in a big argument with her and I moved in with my boyfriend," she told me. 

I told her it was okay with me if she stayed, but she insisted on going. I drove her to her mom's house, and she gave me her cell number and a peck on the cheek. 

"Lindsay! I'm so glad you're here... Oh my gosh! What have you done to yourself, are you pregnant?!" her mother exclaimed on Lindsay's entry. 

Lindsay gave her mom a hug, "nope, I've just gotten fat, mom." 

Her mother was shocked, "well why aren't you doing something about it?" she asked. 

"Because I like it."

"Young lady, you are going on a diet."

"Mom I'm twenty-one years old, I'll do what I want."

"In my house, you'll do as I say... ohh, fine... I should be grateful to have you back." Her mom hugged her. Lindsay came inside and went right to the pantry and took out a bag of chips and her mother sighed. "Nobody is going to find you attractive like this I hope you know." 

Lindsay smiled, "thanks for the encouraging words mom, but it just so happens I found someone last night that thinks I look beautiful fat. And I kind of get the feeling that he wants me to gain more weight." 

Lindsay's mom shook her head as Lindsay ate the entire bag of chips. 

"Well, you know, if you're hungry I have a lot of leftovers from dinner last night," she told Lindsay. 

"I thought you wanted me to go on a diet," Lindsay replied, sarcastically. 

"Well if you're going to eat like this, I might as well just let you instead of letting this food go to waste."

"Well that guy I was telling you about just made me a gigantic breakfast, which is why my stomach is so bloated right now. But... what the heck, I'll eat anyway. What do you got?" 

"There's... a t-bone steaks, a pot of mac and cheese, and mashed potatoes."

"Umm... Yeah, just give me all of it, and do you have any ice-cream?"

"Chocolate..."

"Oooh goody, I'll have a carton of that."

(continued)

.


----------



## applemac (Nov 2, 2005)

*Part 2*

Lindsay's mother heated up the food, and filled the table that Lindsay was sitting at. She started eating furiously like she hadn't eaten in a week. When the food was gone, she gulped down half of a 2 liter bottle of coke, then her mother put the ice-cream in front of her without saying a word. 

"That was good," Lindsay said when everything was gone. Her belly was pressed tightly into the table, and she struggled for air. 

"Are you alright!?" her mom asked. 

"Can you pull the table away from me?" Lindsay's mom did, and then Lindsay took off her shirt and pulled down her stretch pants that were stretched to the max around her waist. 

"Whew... that's better," she said. "Mom, can you help me up?" she asked, reaching out her hands. 

"It's really pathetic that you'll eat so much until you can't even stand on your own," her mom replied, but pulled her up to her feet anyway.

Lindsay groaned loudly, "I just want to go lie on the couch." She dozed off soon with her hands on her bloated belly, then woke up a few hours later when her father walked in the door. Lindsay had always had a special bond with her father, different than her mother. 

"Hi daddy," Lindsay said, slowly sitting up. She sat there in her underwear, and she was a bit nervous about what her father's reaction would be to her change in appearance. 

"Hey! How's my girl been?! When your mother told me you came back to stay for a while, I couldn't wait to get out of work to come home and see you," her dad said, hugging her.

"I missed you daddy," she replied nervously. "So... are you upset?" .

"About what sweetie?"

"You know... me getting fat."

"Of course not, you look fine. Why would I be upset?"

"Well... mom was."

"Oh, you know your mother, she just wants for you what she thinks is best."

Lindsay hugged her dad again, "I'm happy you're not mad because I like being fat, and I wouldn't mind gaining more weight." 

"It's fine with me, I say just do what makes you happy. How 'bout I take you out to lunch?" her dad asked. 

"I'd like that... I'm getting pretty hungry," she replied. 

"Well you should probably put some clothes on first," he said smiling.

Lindsay struggled for about ten minutes getting her pants to go up over her butt, and she was out of breath when she finally got them on. Then she put her small skintight t-shirt on that didn't cover any of her expanded belly. 

All this time I was in my house thinking about her and trying to build up the courage to call her. I finally called her on her cell phone just when she sat down to have lunch with her father. 

"Oh hey Josh, what's up? I'm having lunch with my dad."

"Nothin much... I just wanted to say that I had a great time with you last night, and I wanted to ask you if you wanted to do something tomorrow."

"Sure, I'd love to."

"Great, I'll take you out to dinner or something!

"Cool, I'm up for eating anytime. I'll see you tomorrow."

"Who was that," Lindsay's dad asked. 

"A guy I met last night after my boyfriend dumped me. He was so nice to me, and he wants to take me to dinner tomorrow," she replied.

"What can I get for you?" the waitress asked Lindsay. 

"Um... I will have... six fried chicken sandwiches with extra mayo, and a large order of fries for each sandwich, and a couple of cheeseburgers I guess. Oh, and add a super size Coke to that also," Lindsay said. 

"Wow, big appetite huh?" the waitress said, writing down the order. 

"And for you sir," she said to Lindsay's dad. "Oh, I'll just have a salad and a medium coke," he said. 

"Alrighty, your food should be up in about fifteen minutes," said the waitress, taking the menus. 

"So Lindsay, when did you start the weight gain?" her dad asked. 

"It was pretty much right when I quit acting and everything. I didn't really want to before, but now I want to keep getting fatter," she replied.

"What does this boy you met think about your weight?"

"He likes it, you should have seen how much food he got me! When I found out that some guys like fat girls, I just figured, might as well eat all I want and get fat if it makes me and other people happy."

"I'm happy for you hun, I think you should gain as much weight as you like."

"Thanks dad, I think I will."

------------------

I was so happy she agreed to go out with me, and I just sat there imagining her filling herself with a bunch of fatty foods. Lindsay was the best thing that ever happened to me, and I couldn't wait to see her again and fatten her up.

-------------------

Back ar rge restaurant Lindsay was stuffed from all the food, and she sat back in her chair with her hands on her bloated belly and her eyes half closed. 

The waitress came back again, "any desert for either of you?" she asked. 

"I'm all set, what about you hun?" Lindsay's dad asked. 

"I dunno, I'm so full... but I do love my sweets. I guess I'll have... a whole blueberry pie, and can you get me half a gallon of chocolate ice-cream on the side?" Lindsay replied. 

"Sure... and this one is on me, I was always a fan of yours," said the waitress. 

It was around three o' clock when Lindsay finished eating everything, and she had ice-cream all over her chubby cheeks, hands, and distended belly. 

"All done sweetheart?"

"Yeah, thanks for the food dad."

"No problem, I miss spending time with you."

Lindsay stood up, and her shirt and pants ripped. People in the room turned their heads at the sound of the rip, and saw Lindsay's big exposed thighs bursting out of her pants, and her breasts trying to break out of her bra with the strap hidden inside her soft fat shoulders. Her face turned red, but Lindsay smiled walking out of the restaurant. 

Her father took her shopping, and Lindsay picked out a whole new wardrobe of short skirts and very low-cut tube tops so everybody could see her growing body. 

----------------

I called her the next day to set up our date and I asked her when she wanted me to pick her up. She told me she wanted to spend the whole day with me, and I got excited. When I picked her up, I noticed that she seemed bigger than the day before so I could tell she was doing a lot of eating.

"So what do you want to do first?" I asked.

"How about breakfast, I'm starving!"

"Okay, where do you want to eat?"

"Umm... just Macdonald's would be fine."

I pulled into the parking lot of a nearby MacDonald's, and Lindsay stepped up to the counter to order. 

"I'll have ten steak egg and cheese sandwiches, twelve pancakes, an extra-large order of hash browns, and a large milk," she said. Her appetite excited me. 

"I'll just have a small order of pancakes, and a milk," I told the person at the counter.

I helped Lindsay take her three trays of food over to our table, and she sat down and unbuttoned her pants, to make her belly feel more comfortable. She began eating immediately, shoving as much food into her mouth as she could. Between mouthfuls of food, she told me about her parent's reaction to her weight yesterday, and how happy she was that her father didn't mind.

"I don't really care how much I weigh. I'm just going to eat and get as fat as I like," she said, finishing her food, and then going back for more.

We started dating, and I was seeing Lindsay almost everyday and she are heartily each day, gaining more and more weight. After we had been going out for one year, Lindsay was up to 290 pounds.

"Hi Josh, I was wondering if we could go out someplace for our anniversary," she asked me over the phone.

"I was thinking the same thing."

"Great, lets go out to dinner someplace nice tonight... I want to eat a lot."

"Ha ha, okay, I'll pick you up at six."

I drove up to her house to pick her up, she sure had changed in one year. Her belly had gotten so big, but she didn't care, she let it stick out of her clothes all the time. Her butt and thighs were enormous, along with her breasts. She came outside wearing some very revealing clothes, and her whole fat body jiggled.

I took her out to a nice Greek restaurant, and I couldn't believe how much she ordered. Lindsay got, a three large extra cheese pizzas, two orders of stuffed chicken with mashed potatoes and pasta, then she got three orders of jumbo stuffed shells. 

Halfway through the meal, her clothes started to rip, but Lindsay ignored it and continued to fill her huge belly. Her stomach was formed into two massive rolls that covered much of her lap. 

Six hours later she finished her food, and everyone but us were gone. Lindsay's belly was even bigger now, but she still wanted more food. There were no more waitresses working at this time, so Lindsay asked me to help her up, and she went into the kitchen where people were cleaning up. 

"Excuse me, I'd like to get some desert," she said to one of the cooks.

"Don't you think you've eaten enough for one day, or even two!?"

"I'm free to eat as much as I like!"

The cook eventually gave up, and made lindsay a few pies, a chocolate cake, and a gigantic sundae. Lindsay finished her food at three o'clock in the morning, and by that time all he clothes had popped off of her. 

Lindsay slept until the afternoon the next day, and weighed herself in the morning. She now weighed 312 pounds. Lindsay Lohan was fat, and never happier.


----------



## Observer (Nov 6, 2005)

Another edited and font enhanced story.

Now a commentary -- if an author requests comments, as Applemac has, it would be courteous of readers to respond to the poll. I find it hard to believe that over a thousand people have looked at this sory and only TWO have been willing to comment on it!

My own comment: excellent creativity and story development, but the extreme size of the meals makes it a bit too fantastic. There is simply no such thing as a twelve pound steak dinner, for instasnce (I changed it to ounces) - and someone accustomed to eating that much wouldn't be a mere 180 pounds if there were. I think you have a lot of talent and look forward to your next tale, but consider practicality a little more. Many people simply stop reading when they come to extreme passages. You are too good a writer to be disregarded so easily.


----------



## applemac (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you for that with the advice and everything. I know it was unrealistic, I guess I just didn't really care because I was doing it for fun. But now you've motivated me to do another, and I'll try and keep it more realistic.


----------



## Cheryl05 (Nov 6, 2005)

In Amarillo Texas there is a 72 0z steak which is given free to anyone who can successfully eat it at one sitting.

http://www.bigtexan.com/index2.html

As I understand the contest you have to consume a shrimp cocktail, roll, salad and baked potato in addition to the steak within one hour to win or you have to pay $50. No doggie bag or sharing privileges if you fail. 

Since 1960 6200 people have been successful, which is 2.65 people per week. Of these only about two per year are women.

As far as I know this is the biggest steak served by anyone anywhere.


----------



## Cannibal (Nov 6, 2005)

I enjoyed the story very much, aside from some realism issues. It flowed well and was fun. The thing that bugged me was the use of a real person as the feedee in the story- I just kept thinking about the accuracy of the characterization, like how in the story Lohan is described as having a special relationship with her father, whereas in real life she often says how much she dislikes him.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 7, 2005)

applemac said:


> Thank you for that with the advice and everything. I know it was unrealistic, I guess I just didn't really care because I was doing it for fun. But now you've motivated me to do another, and I'll try and keep it more realistic.



Sweet! You're a decent writer, so I think a realistic story would come out great!



JWC


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 7, 2005)

Your a good writer, not entirely my cup of tea (plot wise), but still very good.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 24, 2006)

I liked the story but I wouldn't be interested in her gaining more. I mean.. the weight gain happened so fast. (or the story did). I think there should have been more attention to detail. 
and my god a chunky her trying to put on tight clothes or trying not to pop out of them while munching on goodies :eat2:


----------



## Milkdud (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the same problem. I liked the story and can over look the whole realism thing, but just the fact that Lindsay Lohan was the feedee kinda irked me. 

Then again I don't like Fan Fics, or Show based Roleplaying either.

*feels like a huge nerd right now*


----------



## Heidi (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with the realism issues - I have always prefered the more realistic stories, so this one didn't do much for me. That said, you seem to be a very capable writer, and I'd like to see you do some more writing with reality taken into account.
The use of a real person doesn't bother me particularly, especially as a more realistic portrayal would negate some of the issues raised in that respect. I think Lindsay Lohan is stunning, and would love to see her gain a couple of stone, but again it comes down to realism.
Good effort and hope to see something more from you in future


----------

